# Tracker vs variable



## mh2018# (29 Jan 2018)

Hi All

I was looking at my loan offer from PTSB in 2006. It states I can go on to a fixed or variable rate at the end of my 1 year fixed. Now my understanding of a variable rate back then would be the SVR or a tracker. My question was why was I only offered the SVR or fixed rates. 

They wrote to me today after investigating for three months that they will have a conclusion on the 20th of next month. 

They go onto say that "Any effort will be made to agree a fair and reasonable resolution with you. 

Anybody else have similar. 

Thanks


----------

